# Digging Under Fences



## trainwrecka (Oct 26, 2006)

I've never really had a problem with digging in the yard. They are dogs having fun - no biggie. Now my two golds have started digging under the fence in multiple spots.
1. At gate 1
2. At gate 2
3. At the side for the choc lab next door
4. At the other side for the little dog next door

How do I dig-proof my fence? I was thinking about putting walking stones under the parts where they have started to dig. my parents made a little window in the fence out of chicken wire and that prevented his labs from digging.

What say ye?


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

The best solution, truly, is to never ever have your dogs outside unless you're standing there. Correct them for any attempt at digging. If your dog is outside long enough to get bored enough to dig, then he's outside too much.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Stones or chicken wire can work. Leave lots of other things out for them to do and be mindful of how much unsupervised time they are spending out there.

-S


----------



## Goldendogx2 (Sep 2, 2007)

I have buried some wire mesh in some spots. Also watching them when they approach the spot to correct them. But if I turn away, for some dogs, the feeling of the wire stops them.

Now, my current two just dug up the wire buried around the cable box to get to the hiding place of the chipmunk!

You win some, you lose some!


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

How long are they outside in the fenced yard at a time?


----------



## trainwrecka (Oct 26, 2006)

Aqua---- Wow... a little quick with that assumption. As soon as I let my dogs out they relieve themselves then head to a digging spot. I don't know many dog owners that live in a house with a backyard that go outside every time with their dogs to observe them doing the puppy potty.


----------



## trainwrecka (Oct 26, 2006)

that darn chipmunk! 

***whoops double post***

sometimes they are out for minutes, other times hours. They did this for years at my parents house without any problems. We just recently moved into this house, and they have two new dog neighbors. One actually dug out of his fence and then came to the other side of my house and dug a hole in! they had themselves a puppy party! 

When we are home the dogs are in 90% of the time. Occasionally they are out for a couple hours - bug guy spraying inside, cleaning the house of the dog hair, people that are scared of big dogs over, etc.

Regardless, when we go out of town the dogs always stay with my parents. They are outside 90% of the time there and never dig. Don't know what the deal is.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Didn't mean to sound rude... but I always stood outside (and smoked a cigarette, so maybe that's why) every time I let my crew outside when I had a yard. I just have never seen a dog that would literally race as soon as it was done going potty and try to escape a yard. I would most likely use a long line and some corrections and rewards for that situation.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

It IS weird they dig in YOUR yard and not your parents. What are the primary differences between their yard and yours?

Also if you're worried about an escape, you could try a paved kennel run for the times you have to leave them for a few hours and don't want to worry.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I have an Invisible Fence. If my yard were fenced in, I think I would still use the Invisible Fence for back up.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

POO!!!! Seriously...it works...LOL. Tucker kept digging in this one spot at the fence, so we through some poo there... he hasn't touched it since. lol.

He tried a couple other spots... again... More Poo!! Now he seems to not want to dig anymore lol. I guess maybe he got tired of finding poo in his holes haha.


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

Fence under the fence. We don't stay out the whole time the dogs are outside. Plus...even if we did, we wouldn't be able to see them if they decided to go three acres over. Yes......that's how much we have fenced. We check them about every 10 minutes, and do a head count, (or if we hear a commotion) but they're free to roam, swim, and play in that area for a couple of hours at a time, weather permitting. We do not ever leave them outside when we're not home.

That whole area has fencing under the fence....on the ground, about 3" on either side...attached to the main fence on the bottom. This "fencing" is covered with dirt, leaves, etc.

However, you still have to check daily.....walk the fenceline, just like the cowboys do on horses :lol: Make sure there aren't any "dig" areas, or weak spots in either your main fence, or the ground fencing. And do NOT leave a gap between sections. Not even 2". A Newf can get out of a 2" gap.....believe me. (That's why we have it all double fenced. Not because of Goldens.....but because of ONE very Houdinish Newf)

All gates have a raised up barrier of SOLID, packed, dirt (a mound...like a speed bump), on the side the gate "doesn't" open toward. There's also ground fencing under the gates. 

All gates have multiple locks. Chains if the gap is wide enough to let a dog (even a Whippet sized dog) through. The chains are padlocked.

If you have a dog that jumps the fence.....get a fence topper. It's like an upside down L that fits on the top of the fence. Cats can't get out of it either :lol:

OR......put a hotwire around the top of the fence.

Some people put electric underground fencing inside the regular fencing. That way there are two barriers to have to go through. Most won't do it.

You've got to get creative, and "try" to outwit the dog. Good luck!!

PS...Poop doesn't work here. Not if there's a turtle on the other side of the fence. Mira will try to rip the whole fence down to get a turtle....or snake....and fortunately she's not quiet about it. :lol:


----------



## trainwrecka (Oct 26, 2006)

no sweat --- it is bizarre to me as well. and why they only do it at my house is beyond me. maybe they are more entertained at my parents (lots and lots of toys outside). i'll try some of the suggestions and get back to you guys about what works.


----------



## trainwrecka (Oct 26, 2006)

Aqua--- no sweat --- it is bizarre to me as well. and why they only do it at my house is beyond me. maybe they are more entertained at my parents (lots and lots of toys outside).


i'll try some of the suggestions and get back to you guys about what works.


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

I found my dogs to be well-contained by both an electric fence and now our "real" fence. However, there was a nest of rabbits just outside the fence line and my dogs would rush to the spot nearest the nest and work feverishly digging to get to them! I filled their hole in with dog poop and so far so good. :crossfing


----------



## Goldndust (Jul 30, 2005)

I don't have diggers here, but back some years I had a beagle/bassett that was the worst dog for this. She was one major escape artist.

Only thing that worked for her was attaching fence to the bottom of fence, then digging under a ways and putting a bend in it then covering with soil.

It's pretty escape proof if you decide to turn your back on them a bit.


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

I was going to suggest the same as Goldndust. I have four dogs, and go out with mine all the time. If I'm gone they're inside. More than one dog with no supervision and they get up to all sorts of high jinks. 

Or, a motion detection sprayer, water or citronella, in the most used spots.

Another solution is to have one place where they can dig, and one place only...every time you see them digging redirect them to the right spot...just like potty training. It does work...Taegan likes to bury her toys, expecially the AKC quacking duck...and she has a spot where she's allowed to dig. Makes finding the toys easier when you know where to look!

Margaret


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

It sounds like they are digging to get to their new neighbor dogs. The difference between your house and your parents is that there is something on the other side of the fence they want to get to. How about having play dates with the other dogs, might make them less interested in meeting them.


----------



## Penny'smom (Mar 3, 2007)

Penny started digging during her first summer. I chalked it up to puppy behavior that would become habit if I allowed it.

So, I was out with her whenever she was out and supervised her. Plus I got low wire fence sections from the garden center at our local mega-mart and put those are her favorite digging spots.

She'll be 6 this winder and never tried to dig after that first summer. So....as much as you don't want to hear it....supervision is the key.

She's never out without me at the windows or out with her even now.


----------

